# free mobile office on airtel



## SHEHUL (Dec 2, 2006)

hi .........if any one know the settings to how to make the mobile office..then pls reply me on fantacy4ever_007@yahoo.co.in....i will be very much thankful to him / her'


----------



## outlaw (Dec 2, 2006)

already discussing this topic

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41957&page=2


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 3, 2006)

it's only possible on multi channel GPRS phone....


----------



## kirtan (Dec 3, 2006)

The Quest Is Still On.................


----------

